# Does any one has tried shake weight for men?



## rutha354 (Apr 15, 2011)

hi i'm new member in this forum,so please forgive me if i make a mistaken post

yesterday i have found the website review product shake weight for men

and i decided to buy this product, but has any one on this forum have this product? if have this product can please share the experience of using this product

thank you


----------



## SFW (Apr 15, 2011)

Well i have 2. I use them while on the stairmaster and boy let me tell ya, it increased my lhjo stamina by at least 15 mins.


----------



## buff1 (Apr 15, 2011)

rutha354 said:


> hi i'm new member in this forum,so please forgive me if i make a mistaken post
> 
> yesterday i have found the website review product shake weight for men
> 
> ...



  u on cellteck also


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2011)

rutha354 said:


> hi i'm new member in this forum,so please forgive me if i make a mistaken post
> 
> yesterday i have found the website review product shake weight for men
> 
> ...



Oh lord....you can't be serious....
rutha354


----------



## njc (Apr 15, 2011)

I added 45 lbs to my max squat, 55 to my max deadlift, and 40 to my max bench in three weeks using the shake weight.  I just quit all other forms of lifting and shook the hell out of that thing for 10 minutes a day.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 15, 2011)

njc said:


> I added 45 lbs to my max squat, 55 to my max deadlift, and 40 to my max bench in three weeks using the shake weight. I just quit all other forms of lifting and shook the hell out of that thing for 10 minutes a day.


 
+1. It works if you work it.


----------



## Buffanition (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried it and its alot harder than it looks


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2011)

It really helped me get a better grasp of Macro-Economics...


----------



## buff1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> It really helped me get a better grasp of Macro-Economics...


----------



## FitnessBlogger (Apr 15, 2011)

it's a scam bro. shake weights? i'll stick to my dumbbells.


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 15, 2011)

got one in my pants lol use it everyday


----------



## N_I_C_K (Apr 16, 2011)

rutha354 said:


> hi i'm new member in this forum,so please forgive me if i make a mistaken post
> 
> yesterday i have found the website review product shake weight for men
> 
> ...




No, but I have jacked off before. 


You're welcome.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 16, 2011)

I am tried this one.  Before I start I have too many fats and no much strength at all.  After only 3 week I am the big strong man and all the woman want my mancock.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 16, 2011)

It's secret is "dynamic inertia".

Dynamic inertia...you know, as opposed to...STATIC..inertia...


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2011)

Phineas said:


> It's secret is "dynamic inertia".
> 
> Dynamic inertia...you know, as opposed to...STATIC..inertia...



 really


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 16, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I am tried this one.  Before I start I have too many fats and no much strength at all.  After only 3 week I am the big strong man and all the woman want my mancock.


----------



## troubador (Apr 17, 2011)

You'll see more benefit from your girlfriend using it.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 17, 2011)

Phineas said:


> It's secret is "dynamic inertia".
> 
> Dynamic inertia...you know, as opposed to...STATIC..inertia...



Edit: Its *


----------



## KelJu (Apr 17, 2011)

In all honestly, why not just buy some wrist weights and jerk-off. Those shakeweights are the dumbest fucking things I have ever seen advertised, and that is saying a lot.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd try it, why not


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 17, 2011)

Will seems out of breath in that video.
Odd thought, would it actually be worthwhile as a sort of arm cardio? Yeah, you'd have to use different elbow angles so you don't train one part of ROM too much, but would it actually make you feel a burn?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

Anything you do long enough will make you feel a burn. What good is a burn though?


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 17, 2011)

I use my own shake weight every morning while looking at porn


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 17, 2011)

I have modified the one my girl has as to better stimulate!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been using the Shake Weight for 6 months now and I have to honestly say (with all kidding aside) my labia's have never been more tone in my life! All I here from my man now (no homo) is "Baby before sex with you it kind of felt like throwing a hotdog down an Elevator shaft, but NOW, your pussie is so damn tight it feels like my wiener is caught in an industrial size vice grips"!!!

Thanks ShakeWeight!!


----------



## musclepop (Nov 16, 2011)

You can read some reviews of it here: Shake Weight Reviews - Does the Shake Weight Work as Advertised?. I think it's totally bogus myself, but some of the people who commented there say they've got good results.


----------



## GMO (Nov 16, 2011)

This thread is gay, and so is anyone who uses the shake weight.


----------



## squigader (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't tell if this is a joke question or not. It's a bad idea, son. Stick to lifting weights and bodyweight exercises (pushups, pullups, etc.)


----------



## meow (Nov 22, 2011)

Uurghh!


----------



## owwwch (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ lol

Shake Weight SP.flv - YouTube


----------



## Chubby (Dec 1, 2011)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video


He looks so funny when using that thing.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

They are awesome man! How do you think Ronnie got so big! 

Honestly, the best place to use it is inside the squat rack. This will insure a safe shakeweight workout!


STEVE KARDYNAL DOES SHAKE WEIGHT!! - YouTube


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> This thread is gay, and so is anyone who uses the shake weight.


 +2 best answer yet.


----------

